# How many days to rest?



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi,

Dh and I have 4 frozen embryos and are close to being ready to try fet.  I'm wondering how many days you took to rest after the transfer?  I'm busy at work now (and am the only one in my role) so it may be too stressful to ask for time off if we try when AF comes next, so maybe we'll wait until next month (at the same time, I'm anxious to start soon).  So, I'm just curious how many days you took off work after the transfer?  (if i remember correctly for ivf, I had the transfer on a friday and returned the following thursday).  Asking for 2 days or so many not be so bad, but asking for a week may be a stretch (and I don't want work to jeopordize our chances)
Thanks...and lots of luck to those of you going through it.


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

hi Lass
its a difficult one as nothing is written in stone.  i was told by our clinic just rest on the day of transfer than carry on as normal just avoid anything majorly heavy. yet a lot of folk go by the Zita west thinking and stick to 3 days going between the bed and sofa.  now that would have caused me more stress especially when i wasn't ill. i suppose the bottom line is ... if god forbid you got a bfn would you blame going back to work etc if so then you need to stay off!! (just my thoughts)  i just feel that sometimes if we are over cautious it doesn't help stress level wise.  once the transfer is done then i believe its mother nature's turn.  i had 3 failed cycles from different methods taking care afterwards but never overly mad.  but my bfp came naturally (a miracle) when i was drinking, and lifting and preoccupied etc.  hope this helps  good luck xxxxxxxxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello , 
As collymags says its really up to yourself , but you have to make sure that if you do get a BFN , that you have done nothing that you would beat yourself up abouts , you know , if i hadn't done this , if i'd of done that .
For me i will be in bed for a week after transfer , reading lots of books and listening to my hypnotherapy CD's , the second week i will potter about , but not really do anything apart from watch TV and come on FF  
I do work full time have a fairly stressfull , though not really strenuous job . I have told my bosses in the strictest of confidence that i will be off for 2 weeks on sick . I will self certificate for the first week , and get a GP note for the second week ( although the clinic will offer me a note for week one should i want it ) 
We have and are paying a lot of money for our TX , and it is far more important than work , so i will be listening to my instinks and doing what I feel is best .
Not sure if this helps , but thats my view on it .
Best of luck
Freespirit
x


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Ready4family  

I dont have the option of having time off as I own a 7 day a week business,but I have always had day of transfer off,and I take it very easy having all the staff doing the heavy stuff.My clinic have always told me to go about my daily routine and if I have doubts about doing anything then dont do it.I agree with Collymags once they are in there its up to Mother nature and Im afraid if the times not right there is nothing you can do to change it.

I wish you all the luck   

Shaz xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hiya

THe others have pretty much covered everything but I can tell you what I did.

I had two FET cycles.  The first one failed and the second worked.  On the first one I took the 2ww off work and rested but it still failed.  On the second one we went for lunch after the transfer and I had the transfer on a Friday so was off work that day.  I then just took the Monday off work and then went back and carried on as normal and I'm now 35 weeks pregnant from that cycle.

At the end of the day I believe you have to do what you feel is best for yourself and so that if your cycle does fail you won't be blaming yourself for not taking time off or taking too much time off.

Heaps of luck

Y x


----------



## ambrosine (May 11, 2006)

ive just had my fet last wednesday, and basically all this week, i have rested and plodded around. However started doing light housework a few days later, and now , just acting normally.

I rested on my first icsi, and had a bfp/miscarriage, ,so i dont think it is a big deal, but you shouldnt over strain yourself....

GOOD LUCK


ambrosine x


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi all,

Just wanted to thank everyone for your responses.  I'm the type that will blame myself so it's probably best i take a few days.  I'm already prepared and have dvds and a new book that I'm dying to read.  Not sure if staying home will make the time longer or quicker, but i will take a few days.  (Can't take the full 2 weeks or i'll blow all my vacation).  Thanks for sharing your experiences.  yogi & collymags, so wonderful to hear that you're both expecting.  Good luck to all those cyclng soon.


----------

